
Ask HN: Have you declined job offers in UK after Brexit? - soroso
I always got a bunch of contacts from UK recruiters for positions in London and UK. Due to the uncertainty of post-Brexit UK, I decided that I am not taking the risk to relocate to a place that might get hostile to me after while.<p>Has such line of thought happened to anyone else? E.g., turning down UK job offers because of the mess UK can turn out to be after the divorce?
======
severus
I am already in UK and getting as many offers as before any brexit talk. Have
always and will always (unless they're amazing offers) reject

